# رسومات كريكاتيرية عن حال الامة الاسلامية...



## Critic (28 يناير 2010)

*يتبع ....*


----------



## Critic (28 يناير 2010)

*يتبع ...*


----------



## Critic (28 يناير 2010)

*بس كدة لو لقيت حاجة تانى هبقا اجيبها*


----------



## طحبوش (28 يناير 2010)




----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (28 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك تحفة


----------



## raffy (28 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه 
جميل 
شكرا ليك


----------



## Critic (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على المرور الرائع : عاشقة البابا كيرلس و رافى*
*نورتم الموضوع*


----------



## Critic (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا يا حبيبى طحبوش على اضافتك الصور الرائعة للموضوع*
*ربنا يخليك ليا يا رب*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## رانا (28 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه ادى الاسلام بصحيح


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين كتير 











عجبونى دول كتير 

ميرسى لك يا كريتك وميرسى كمان طحبوش


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (28 يناير 2010)

بجد صور تحفه جامدين اوى ياريت تنزل منهم تانى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (28 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه
حلوين اوووووووووى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
جااامدين قووى
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Critic (29 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى رانا , didi ,بنت موسى الاسود ,منال , سندريلا*
*الموضوع اكتسب جماله من مروركم الجميل*
*شكرا ليكم*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2010)

*ياخوفى يا خوفى 
بس عثاثيل خالث
​*


----------



## Critic (29 يناير 2010)

> ياخوفى يا خوفى


*ههههههههه*
*ده مرورك هو اللى عثول خالث*
*انا على فكرة حاولت ابعتلك رثالة بث لاقيت ماينفعش*
*و بناءا على طلبك و احراما له طلبت فى قثم الشكاوى نقله للقثم المخصص له*
*لكن الزعيم قالى هو ده القثم المناثب*

*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2010)

Critic قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *ده مرورك هو اللى عثول خالث*
> *انا على فكرة حاولت ابعتلك رثالة بث لاقيت ماينفعش*
> *و بناءا على طلبك و احراما له طلبت فى قثم الشكاوى نقله للقثم المخصص له*
> ...



*
خثارة
بجد يعنى كان نفسى يتنقل لكن خلاويث قدر الله وماشاء الفعل
كلنا لها:t30:​*


----------



## coptic servant (29 يناير 2010)

الامة الاسلامية الي زوال


----------



## جيلان (29 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههه حلو سوبر نقاب ده عايزله بس كاميرتين عشن تشوف الطريق *


----------



## Mary Gergees (30 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كتيررررررر ليكم
ربنا يعوضكم​*


----------



## Critic (31 يناير 2010)

*



ههههههههه حلو سوبر نقاب ده عايزله بس كاميرتين عشن تشوف الطريق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو الكومنت ده





ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كتيررررررر ليكم
ربنا يعوضكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى على مروركم الرائع*


----------



## zama (31 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
هههههه
ههه


----------

